# Owncloud Problem mit /dev/urandom



## tomnick (15. Juni 2016)

Liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe Owncloud installiert und soweit läuft alles ok, bis auf das ich plötzlich keinen Upload mehr machen kann. Bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/dev/urandom) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/clients/client1/web17/web:/var/www/clients/client1/web17/private:/var/www/clients/client1/web17/tmp:/var/

Gibt es eine Lösung dafür, das auf /dev/urandom der Zugriff möglich ist. Gemäß der Doku von Owncloud ist das sogar Voraussetzung.

Vielen Dank für etwas Hilfe und viele Grüße 

Tom

System:

Ubuntu 14.04.4
Ispconfig 3.0.5.4P8
Owncloud 9.0.1


----------



## robotto7831a (15. Juni 2016)

In ISPConfig auf der Options Seite der Webseite trägst Du unter PHP open_basedir noch folgendes ein.

:/dev


----------



## florian030 (16. Juni 2016)

Ich würde eher :/dev/urandom nehmen und nicht /dev komplett.


----------



## tomnick (16. Juni 2016)

Prima, vielen Dank, das hat soweit geklappt, ich hatte noch einen
"HTTP request length 134926 (so far) exceeds MaxRequestLen" beim hochladen. Das habe ich wie folgt gelöst:
nano /etc/apache2/mods-available/fcgid.conf
dann entsprechend ersetzen oder ergänzen:
AddHandler fcgid-script .fcgi
FcgidConnectTimeout 20
MaxRequestLen 15728640


----------

